# CDR approved by Engineers Australia



## Erika17 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi,
me and my boyfriend are trying to get the 189 Australian Visa.
We are two mechanical engineers and we prepared all the documents for the Migration Skill Assessment by ourselves.
We did a lot of effort to do it by our own but, finally, we received the approval letter by Engineers Australia. 
If someone needs help for this huge step we are available for answering your questions. 

*<SNIP - Inappropriate>* *kaju/moderator*


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Erika17 said:


> Hi,
> me and my boyfriend are trying to get the 189 Australian Visa.
> We are two mechanical engineers and we prepared all the documents for the Migration Skill Assessment by ourselves.
> We did a lot of effort to do it by our own but, finally, we received the approval letter by Engineers Australia.
> ...



Hi Erika,

i am a mechanical engineer and going for skill assessment in the coming month. Currently i am preparing my CDR but didnot have any idea how to proceed from start to end.can you provide some samples of the same.it will be appreciable. 

thanks


----------



## bishoybahaa (May 30, 2016)

Erika17 said:


> Hi,
> me and my boyfriend are trying to get the 189 Australian Visa.
> We are two mechanical engineers and we prepared all the documents for the Migration Skill Assessment by ourselves.
> We did a lot of effort to do it by our own but, finally, we received the approval letter by Engineers Australia.
> ...


Hello Erika
I am bishoy and i am currently preparing my CDR

I am an automotive Engineer , my question is can i prepare my 3 CEs and the work experience letter with my automotive engineering knowledge and still be acceptable ?

Because i noticed that main duties and responsibilities for Mechanical Engineer Occupation by ANZSCO is more for a mechanical power or production Engineer , Not automotive. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

*Please provide the sample CDR, CDP, Career episodes and Summary Statement - Mech Engg*



Erika17 said:


> Hi,
> me and my boyfriend are trying to get the 189 Australian Visa.
> We are two mechanical engineers and we prepared all the documents for the Migration Skill Assessment by ourselves.
> We did a lot of effort to do it by our own but, finally, we received the approval letter by Engineers Australia.
> ...


Hi,

Can you please share the documents prepared by you for MSA and approved by Engineers Australia since I am in the process of making these docs and bit confused at the moment.

Please send me your mail id on private message on this forum so that I can contact you directly.

Thanks,
Prashant


----------



## Erika17 (Feb 17, 2015)

buntygwt said:


> Hi Erika,
> 
> i am a mechanical engineer and going for skill assessment in the coming month. Currently i am preparing my CDR but didnot have any idea how to proceed from start to end.can you provide some samples of the same.it will be appreciable.
> 
> thanks


Hi buntygwt,
I would like to help you but apparently I am not allowed to give my personal email address nor to send your a private message from this website. Can you tell me your complete name?


----------



## Erika17 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Mechanical Engineer vs Industrial Engineer*



bishoybahaa said:


> Hello Erika
> I am bishoy and i am currently preparing my CDR
> 
> I am an automotive Engineer , my question is can i prepare my 3 CEs and the work experience letter with my automotive engineering knowledge and still be acceptable ?
> ...


Hi bishoy,
I think that it depends on the particular work esperience you have. For example me and my boyfriend are energy engineers but in our Jobs we had duties more similar to a mechanical engineers. 
But I agree with you that automotive engineer's duties can be so different. I suggest you to read the description of Industrial Engineer. I'm saying this because before to apply as mech engineer I wanted to use my work esperience of lean manufacturing for an automotive company and I found out that Industrial Engineer role was the one that most match my duties. 
In anzscoserch website you can find the description of Industrial Engineer

Let me know what you think about

Erika


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Erika17 said:


> Hi buntygwt,
> I would like to help you but apparently I am not allowed to give my personal email address nor to send your a private message from this website. Can you tell me your complete name?


Shortly after you have made 5 good posts (that is, not just posting to increase your post count, such posts would be deleted by moderators) you will have access to the Personal Message system, and will be able to share or request information from other posters.

If you need to contact others, please do so through the Personal Message system - you can of course send them your email address this way too. 

*In the meantime, before requesting help from others, bishoybahaa might like to take particular note of this thread, and read ALL of it very carefully*: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/999186-cdr-writing.html


----------



## Erika17 (Feb 17, 2015)

psk_psk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please share the documents prepared by you for MSA and approved by Engineers Australia since I am in the process of making these docs and bit confused at the moment.
> 
> ...


Hi Prashant,
I'm sorry but I am not able to give you my email address or send you a private message since I reach 5 posts.
In the meantime you can try to ask me more specific question so that I can answer them in public.

Sorry again

Erika


----------



## bishoybahaa (May 30, 2016)

Erika17 said:


> Hi bishoy,
> I think that it depends on the particular work esperience you have. For example me and my boyfriend are energy engineers but in our Jobs we had duties more similar to a mechanical engineers.
> But I agree with you that automotive engineer's duties can be so different. I suggest you to read the description of Industrial Engineer. I'm saying this because before to apply as mech engineer I wanted to use my work esperience of lean manufacturing for an automotive company and I found out that Industrial Engineer role was the one that most match my duties.
> In anzscoserch website you can find the description of Industrial Engineer
> ...


Thanks a lot Erika for the help 
I checked duties of Mechanical Engineer already at ANZSCO site, the problem is if i am applying for this , i`ll change them to fit my career path .
for example :
-) directing the maintenance of plant buildings and equipment, and coordinating the requirements for new designs, surveys and maintenance schedules

I`ll change it to be:
-) Directing the maintenance of Vehicles and coordinating surveys and maintenance schedule

Also i found another occupation called "Engineering Technologist" duties are:
Analyses and modifies new and existing engineering technologies and applies them in the testing and implementation of engineering projects. Registration or licensing may be required.

Now i dont know which one is more suitable to me !

Note: If you can E-mail me CDRs Sample maybe this will help, *<SNIP>* *See Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Thanks again Erika for your help, Appreciated


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

*CDR for Mechanical Engineer (HVAC Energy)*



Erika17 said:


> Hi Prashant,
> I'm sorry but I am not able to give you my email address or send you a private message since I reach 5 posts.
> In the meantime you can try to ask me more specific question so that I can answer them in public.
> 
> ...


Hi Erika,

Thanks for your reply, please try to send me a direct mail to <*SNIP*> 
*DO NOT POST PERSONAL INFORMATION INCLUDING EMAIL ADDRESSES *- kaju/moderator
I need following docs for reference: (As per your earlier post your EA Assessment was positive - correct ?)
1. Three Career episodes for Mechanical Engineer
2. CPD
3. Summary Statement - Professional Engineer - Mechanical

I hope you can provide this info.

Thanks a lot in advance.


Cheers !
Prashant


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Erika17 said:


> Hi buntygwt,
> I would like to help you but apparently I am not allowed to give my personal email address nor to send your a private message from this website. Can you tell me your complete name?


hi erika,

i have one question regarding spouse skill assessment from EA, is there any minimum requirement of work experience for educational qualification assessment.


----------



## Erika17 (Feb 17, 2015)

buntygwt said:


> hi erika,
> 
> i have one question regarding spouse skill assessment from EA, is there any minimum requirement of work experience for educational qualification assessment.


Hi buntygwt,
no, for the EA assessment there isn't a minimum requirement for work experience, it is enough to have the bachelor's or master's degree for the profession that she is applying for.
Anyway if you have any doubts on EA assessment I suggest you to write an email to EA, they are very kind and generally they reply within the day. I sent a lot of email to them when I was preparing the documents for MSA and they replied to me all the time.

Erika


----------



## Erika17 (Feb 17, 2015)

bishoybahaa said:


> Thanks a lot Erika for the help
> I checked duties of Mechanical Engineer already at ANZSCO site, the problem is if i am applying for this , i`ll change them to fit my career path .
> for example :
> -) directing the maintenance of plant buildings and equipment, and coordinating the requirements for new designs, surveys and maintenance schedules
> ...


Hi,
I was thinking about your question and actually I don't think that mechanical engineer is the most suitable for an automotive engineer.
In the same ANZSCO category of mechanical engineer there are also:
*
PRODUCTION ENGINEER*
Plans, directs and coordinates the design, construction, modification, continued performance and maintenance of equipment and machines in industrial plants, and the management and planning of manufacturing activities. Registration or licensing may be required.
Skill Level: 1

Specialisation: Automation and Control Engineer

and

*INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER*
Investigates and reviews the utilisation of personnel, facilities, equipment and materials, current operational processes and established practices, to recommend improvement in the efficiency of operations in a variety of commercial, industrial and production environments. Registration or licensing may be required.
Skill Level: 1

Specialisation: Process Engineer (Industrial)


I personally think that one of these two are more suitable for you.

Concerning the providing of our CDR I will write you a private message as soon as my private messaging in this website will be activated.

Hope to be helpful for you
Erika


----------



## bishoybahaa (May 30, 2016)

Erika17 said:


> Hi,
> I was thinking about your question and actually I don't think that mechanical engineer is the most suitable for an automotive engineer.
> In the same ANZSCO category of mechanical engineer there are also:
> *
> ...


Dear Erika,
Yeah i think productions Engineer is some how more suitable, still the problem remains that my bachelor degree mentions that i am an automotive engineer not a production one.
But thank you so much for your time and your valuable help 
I replied to you btw


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Dear Erika,
I would like to ask you some questions about the Industrial Engineering´s tasks and the preparation of the CDR. Could you pls drop me a line once you´re able to write the private messages.
Thanks


----------



## Erika17 (Feb 17, 2015)

bishoybahaa said:


> Dear Erika,
> Yeah i think productions Engineer is some how more suitable, still the problem remains that my bachelor degree mentions that i am an automotive engineer not a production one.
> But thank you so much for your time and your valuable help
> I replied to you btw


Hi Bishoy,
I understand your problem, please consider also that both my bachelor's and master's degrees are for Energy Engineering, but still I applied as Mechanical Engineer and EA accepted it.

Erika


----------



## Erika17 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ptera said:


> Dear Erika,
> I would like to ask you some questions about the Industrial Engineering´s tasks and the preparation of the CDR. Could you pls drop me a line once you´re able to write the private messages.
> Thanks


Hi Ptera,
I am able now to send private messages and I tried to send one to you but it seems that you can't receive private messages, I don't know why.

I am sorry

Erika


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

Hi Erika,

My wife is the primary applicant. She is a mechanical engineer. We are in the learning stage. We are currently working on her CDR. Please give your inputs if possible.

Thanks,

Shets


----------



## vhparekh (May 23, 2014)

Can someone from India share the CDR & CPD report after removing the personal details? That would be of a great help..


----------



## udhaya.aranoli (Apr 4, 2017)

*Energy Engineer degree ?*



Erika17 said:


> Hi bishoy,
> I think that it depends on the particular work esperience you have. For example me and my boyfriend are energy engineers but in our Jobs we had duties more similar to a mechanical engineers.
> But I agree with you that automotive engineer's duties can be so different. I suggest you to read the description of Industrial Engineer. I'm saying this because before to apply as mech engineer I wanted to use my work esperience of lean manufacturing for an automotive company and I found out that Industrial Engineer role was the one that most match my duties.
> In anzscoserch website you can find the description of Industrial Engineer
> ...


Hi Erika,

Is your's and your boyfriend's degree in Energy or Mechanical ? I have a friend whose bachelors is in Mechanical and Energy Engineering. Will he be able to apply as a mechanical engineer ?

Thanks


----------



## anshraz123 (Mar 2, 2017)

bishoybahaa said:


> Thanks a lot Erika for the help
> I checked duties of Mechanical Engineer already at ANZSCO site, the problem is if i am applying for this , i`ll change them to fit my career path .
> for example :
> -) directing the maintenance of plant buildings and equipment, and coordinating the requirements for new designs, surveys and maintenance schedules
> ...


Hi Bishnoy,

I am in the same boat. Did u got +ve result from EA? If yes then sare some tips?


----------



## mmo7sin (Jan 29, 2017)

bishoybahaa said:


> Hello Erika
> I am bishoy and i am currently preparing my CDR
> 
> I am an automotive Engineer , my question is can i prepare my 3 CEs and the work experience letter with my automotive engineering knowledge and still be acceptable ?
> ...


Hi,
Could you please share with us the EA outcome? Did they assess you as Mechanical Engineer? Because I 'm Automotive Engineer also.


----------

